# Hosting Catalog Party!



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

I am hosting a catalog party in my island of star crest.
Rules:

Bring 5 to 10 items of uniqueness the more the better  
5 people will be allowed at a time 
When you get here, meet at the beach directly under the town hall
Drop all items on the beach and rotate through each person’s items
DO NOT steal anyone’s items, pick the item and immediately drop it back down 
When we’re done you may take your items and head out 
Have fun! And enjoy the exchanges
Comment below and I’ll PM the code. Thanks!


----------



## kotinni (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello! Interested in joining! Will bring some antique furniture, pink claw foot tub, pink mixer, tankless toilet, pink kitty litter box, pink cat tree, papa panda, etc! :3


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

Oka


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

Sounds fun!

I want to make my catalog even bigger so going to grab a few things out of my house (essay set, cartoonist set, den desk, writing desk, racecar bed... some more stuff...)


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> I want to make my catalog even bigger so going to grab a few things out of my house (essay set, cartoonist set, den desk, writing desk, racecar bed... some more stuff...)


Sure! Code is MMLFT

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

code is MMLFT, you all don’t have say what you’re bringing let’s make it a surprise lol


----------



## creamyy (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

Code is MMLFT


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

Let me grab some things and I will be there soon.


----------



## swagdra (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd like to join!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

... since you are doing groups of 5...

If I come back with 9 more completely different item, can i join the party again? =p


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

Will you let me know when a good time for me to join is? I see that you are doing groups of 5.


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey I got kicked off and my stuff is still there


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

As a heads up... cuz I keep seeing people do it:

Not closing your windows when someone is trying to visit can cause a crash.
Not ending dialog when someone is trying to visit can cause a crash


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 19, 2020)

Is there a new code?


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

There’s been a communication error, for the ones who left their stuff it’s still here. He’s the new code is DNPSF


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I please join?


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

GracieAnn112 said:


> Is there a new code?


Yes I just made a comment on it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Trevorjs97 said:


> Can I please join?


Yes just give me a few min I’ll pm you


----------



## kotinni (Apr 19, 2020)

Suggest we perhaps keep the dodo code in PM rather than in the thread?


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

kylab115 said:


> Hey I got kicked off and my stuff is still there


DNPSF

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



fallenchaoskitten said:


> ... since you are doing groups of 5...
> 
> If I come back with 9 more completely different item, can i join the party again? =p


Yes that’s fine just pm me or message me in the game


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey I'd recommend just PMing the Dodo Code to five people at a time, that way people don't get confused about who joins when.

Also, this is a totally awesome community, but as in life, there are exceptions to everything... I had someone come onto my island and steal my stuff once. If you PM the code you can prevent awful people like that from doing the same now.

(Just letting you know, not joining the party by the way. But I hope you guys have a great day!)


----------



## chestrad (Apr 19, 2020)

Edge said:


> Let me grab some things and I will be there soon.





Tatimari said:


> Hey I'd recommend just PMing the Dodo Code to five people at a time, that way people don't get confused about who joins when.
> 
> Also, this is a totally awesome community, but as in life, there are exceptions to everything... I had someone come onto my island and steal my stuff once. If you PM the code you can prevent awful people like that from doing the same now.
> 
> (Just letting you know, not joining the party by the way. But I hope you guys have a great day!)


oh I see yeah that’s my fault thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 19, 2020)

I don’t know who’s next in line, but whenever there’s room I’d love to come!

edit: nevermind, not gonna be able to come! hope everyone else has fun


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

chestrad said:


> DNPSF
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm Loreley from Wishdrop.
The one in purple and black. ^-^

If anyone has any themed item requests... I have a lot of items laying around that I can grab and bring for another round?


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to come

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Marissa from Viruland


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 19, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I'm Loreley from Wishdrop.
> The one in purple and black. ^-^
> 
> If anyone has any themed item requests... I have a lot of items laying around that I can grab and bring for another round?


If you have any antique items that’d be awesome!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

kylab115 said:


> If you have any antique items that’d be awesome!


Have not found those yet. T^T


----------



## GracieAnn112 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pm me the code if you’d like me to come back with more things! Around 10 things this time


----------



## creamyy (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d love to come back with a bunch of new items.


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 19, 2020)

are you still open?


----------



## Katelynn1 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d love to come if there is time


----------



## dev1l (Apr 19, 2020)

i would love to come i can bring 32 items! clothes as well!!


----------

